# price of release paper??



## justkaran (Mar 5, 2011)

hey everyone..
well i have my own screen printing equipment want to print using transfers for repeat orders.. can anybody please guide me as to where can i buy the release paper from??
and how much does it cost per sheet??
awaiting replies..
thanx


----------

